# How to create a custom folders date format during import ?



## Elad (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi,

I want to import photos to the following folder structure:

2013-08
2013-09
2013-10
2013-11
2013-12
2014-01

I didnt find avilable date format template for that, how could I import the photos to that folder structure ?


----------



## clee01l (Jan 25, 2014)

Lightroom offers the the option to create custom folders by setting the "Organise" field to {Into one folder} ,checking the box "Into Subfolder" and supplying the custom subfolder name in the Text box adjacent.
There is no means for creating an automated folder scheme other that the Date named schemes in the drop down list.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 25, 2014)

It should be possible to do what you want using Mark Sirota's "TranslatedStrings.txt" hack that he first documented way back in 2008, see here:

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?3482-Alternate-folder-structures-on-Import

Victoria has subsequently included a more comprehensive version of the hack in her "LR5 Missing FAQ" book (pages 71-73).


----------



## Elad (Jan 25, 2014)

Just tried to create the file TranslatedStrings.txt inside C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5.3\Resources\en
and put inside the value:

“$$$/AgImportDialog/ShootArrangement_5/Template=%Y/%Y-%m”
“$$$/AgImportDialog/ShootArrangement_5/Label=By date: 2005/2005-12”

and from some reason it doesent work

I also find out this thread
http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?16475-Folder-Naming-Conventions
and that article:
http://digital-photography-howto.co...mizing-the-file-structure-in-adobe-lightroom/


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 25, 2014)

After making the change did you restart Lightroom?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 25, 2014)

Also, looking at some other languages, the "Label" entry is listed BEFORE the "Template" entry.


----------



## Elad (Jan 25, 2014)

Jim, 

Yes, I restart lightroom after creating the file and the en folder. 
Now the file looks like:

“$$$/AgImportDialog/ShootArrangement_5/Label=By date: 2005/2005-12”
“$$$/AgImportDialog/ShootArrangement_5/Template=%Y/%Y-%m”

and it still dont work


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 25, 2014)

It worked for me. Get rid of the Label line, it's not needed and I think you're missing a space. So just have the one Template line, then try again.


----------



## Elad (Jan 26, 2014)

Could you please copy paste the content of your file ? 
I couldnt find where I'm missing the space

Thanks!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 26, 2014)

The missing "space" was in the Label line, so if you removed that it should work. The content of my file is:

"$$$/AgImportDialog/ShootArrangement_11/Template=%Y/%Y-%m"

Which is no different to yours, except I've used template 11 instead of 5. Check that you've correctly spelled the name of the txt file, and that you've positioned it correctly. If it still doesn't work then I really don't know why.


----------



## Elad (Jan 27, 2014)

I spelled the file name "TranslatedStrings.txt" and create the folder en under C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5.3\Resources\ and put the file there

It's still dont work :(


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 27, 2014)

Sorry, no further ideas I'm afraid.


----------



## Jack Henry (Jan 28, 2014)

Does it have to be 2013-08? Can it be 2013/08? Because LR does that format. I think for all the messing around with odd hacks, accepting / instead of - is a no brainer.


----------



## Elad (Jan 28, 2014)

I prefers that the folder names 2008\2008-08 but I guess that I use the existing pattern of 2008\08 and rename the folder name after the import


----------



## Jack Henry (Jan 28, 2014)

My structure is a main folder for each year (2008, 2009 etc) Inside each of those is a monthly folder named YYYY-MM. Followed by daily folders inside and labelled YYYY-MM-DD. I think the YYYY in each subfloder is a bit redundant, but when you're deep into a folder structure, it's very easy to see where you are. 

So, as seen below, a main folder 2013, monthly folder 2013-01, daily folders of 2013-01-07, 2013-01-27 etc


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 29, 2014)

Check you've got straight quotes, not curly ones.  That tripped me up once.


----------



## Elad (Jan 29, 2014)

Bingo 

You're a genius!!

Thanks Victoria!


----------

